# How to set up a WIFI system for a large RV  park?



## John Harrelson (Dec 19, 2005)

I would like to know what I need to set up a WIFI system for the RV park ..

Since I can't work any more, I'm looking for ways to make a little extra cash.. 

This park has almost 200 spaces with about ten of the spaces open for over-nighters..

That means I could have a potential customer base of about 50 to 75 on a monthly basis, plus the over-nighters during the summer months..

Here are my questions .........

* What equipment do I need to set up such a service ?

* How much money is involved? 

* Where do I get the equipment?

* Which is faster, the SBC phone line system or
Cable TV system ? I know that a satellite dish system would be way beyond my pocket book.

* Which has the cheaper rate?

* Which would be the better, more dependable system with lowest maintenance and down time due to storms etc..

* Do I need a software program to block/allow
people on the WIFI system ? Who would have this program?

* What is a fair price to charge people to use my WIFI system ? 
I don't want to get rich, just be able to have fast internet access for myself and have it pay for itself.. with enough money left over for beer and dogs. 

Anybody have any firsthand experience in this type of operation ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Kirk (Dec 19, 2005)

How to set up a WIFI system for a large RV  park?

John, a WiFi system isn't difficult to put up, but there are come catches. For a small area it is as simple as to purchase a router with wireless cabability at the local electronics house and connect it to your system. But that is a pretty limited system and would only reach a few RV sites from you. In addition, as you increase the number of users you will slow the system so you need more band-width, or a higher level of service. Cable TV or DSL phone service are the fast connection for the basic system, but you would pretty quickly run into speed problems if you had 50+ subscribers. Also, most of the contracts that are used by people like us have a prohibition of some type aginst reselling of the services and frequently a limit on the number of computers that can use the service for what you pay. For the type of service that you are thinking of, I am pretty sure that you would need a T1 phone line or a special connection from the cable service, and you probably also need a much higher level of service than what you have now. To reach the entire RV park you would need to use amplifiers and out-door antennas and a computer server to feed the "splash page" that is how your customers would pay you. We have just about run into the limit of my knowledge of such systems at this point, but I have a suggestion as to where to get much better information. Since you are an Escapee, send Mark an email and ask him as he is involved with the service that Rainbow's End has. I am sure that he would help.


----------

